# Supporting Members Giveaway II



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2011)

Several years ago I was given a very nice gift from the members of the old forum and now I want to pass along this gift to someone else. 

The item is a Shapton Pro 30000x stone vg:

It's slightly used (2 owners) but with nearly all it's life left still in it. This is a very expensive stone, one that almost no one will ever buy as it costs right about $500 new today. 


I have only two rules for this giveaway....

1. You must be a supporting member to be entered.

2. Should you win you must agree that you'll never sell this stone. 
My hope is that you'll either love it and use it or pass it along (pay it forward) in some similar fashion to what I'm doing here.


PLEASE> If you get selected and have no desire to use this stone please say so and decline so that we can select another person who wishes to use it. I would hate to see such an expensive stone sit in a drawer never to be used when so many would put it to use.

I'll use a random number generator to select the lucky member on Oct 18th, two weeks time (a fortnight for you Englishmen) from today.

Good luck to you all! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## echerub (Oct 4, 2011)

If I pay good attention on Saturday, perhaps I'll be worthy of the stone if the roll of the dice goes my way.


----------



## jm2hill (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Would love to try this stone!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 4, 2011)

oooooOOOOOooo FANCY

That is really amazing. I wouldn't use it, honestly, though I'd love to hoard it. I used to think about that stone all the time...

What a great giveaway. Hey you know how Murray Carter says you just need "Coarse" and "Fine" and that grits don't matter, etc etc? Someone should do this thing right after a Naniwa Omura.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 4, 2011)

Just what I need for my growing razor addiction ...


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in, I would love to try this stone! Both for razors and tuning knife edges.


----------



## bprescot (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy Moly! Wow! That's a grand give away Dave! I'm in!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just what I need for my growing razor addiction ...


 +1 Very cool. Thanks for the chance, Dave.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 4, 2011)

i'm in i would love to try it


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 4, 2011)

oooooooo....30k stone! I'm in! Thanks Dave!


----------



## l r harner (Oct 4, 2011)

i only want to try it on a razor or 2 so who ever wins i ll cover shippingif i get to ploay with it a bit


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 5, 2011)

Very cool of you Dave, I am not in, but thought I would add a vote of awesomeness.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet giveaway, Dave!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 5, 2011)

Seeing as I already won something, please remove me from the drawing.


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 5, 2011)

I will say i am in also! Maybe that will push me to get a more complete stone collection. I start on belts....just don't feel right without a stone finish though


----------



## mano (Oct 5, 2011)

Great rules of engagement, Dave. I'm in, if only to use it and then possibly pay it forward.

The negative review on Amazon is terrific: http://www.amazon.com/30000-Ceramic-Purple-Professional-Water/product-reviews/B000E77UDY/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm as well, thanks for the chance!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2011)

My last stone is a takenoko 8k. What would I have to buy to fill in the void and jump to a 30k? Just wondering.

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice of you, Dave!


----------



## zitangy (Oct 5, 2011)

" My hope is that you'll either love it and use it or pass it along (pay it forward) in some similar fashion to what I'm doing here."

I sunscribe the "pay forward concept.." it makes the world a more better place better place to live in......


rgds
d


----------



## mhlee (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to be part of this as well.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in. 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Darkhoek (Oct 7, 2011)

I have used the Shapton pro stones in the lower grit for quite some time and with great success. If I should be so lucky I'll give it a good home with a lot of love and care 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Keith Neal (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks, Dave! 

It seems a 30k is the next logical step!

Keith


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 8, 2011)

Great give away Dave, pick my number


----------



## Ratton (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the chance to play with this stone! I'm in!!:yammer:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

Just 4 more days! :cool2:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2011)

Btw, do we have to officially say we are in, or is just automatic for supporting members? I thought the last time it was like that.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Btw, do we have to officially say we are in, or is just automatic for supporting members? I thought the last time it was like that.
> 
> k.




It's an automatic entry if you're a supporting member so no post here is necessary.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess I should go lap the stone and make it all pretty. 

BTW, I don't have the original purple box for it as it came broken and I chucked it but I'll send it off in a 5k or whatever Shapton plastic box that I do have.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem, Dave. You can just wrap it in a paper towel and throw it in with my stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2011)

Today is the day. I'll do the number pick thing later on tonight and post the winner here then.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 18, 2011)

Just to make sure I'm right, all supporting members are automatically entered? If not I'm in


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Just to make sure I'm right, all supporting members are automatically entered? If not I'm in




LOL - yup you got it right, all supporting members are automatically entered.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 18, 2011)

WOOHOO, looks like I became a supporting member in the nick of time!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 18, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Today is the day. I'll do the number pick thing later on tonight and post the winner here then.


 
Is it tonight yet?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 18, 2011)

What did I win? Did I even participate?  I wouldn't know what to do with that stone, so I held my tongue. Good luck, guys,

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2011)

Random.org picked *mhlee* as our winner here. Congrats Michael, looks like you'll be playing with a new stone soon.


----------



## bprescot (Oct 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats! Remember to post pics of crazy shiny edges for us losers :wink:


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 18, 2011)

V ry nice mhlee, let us know how you like it.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 18, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## echerub (Oct 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations! We better be able to see stars reflected clearly in those bevels


----------



## bprescot (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, and before I forget! Much thanks again to Dave for the generous give away!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree, Thanks to Dave and congrats to mhlee, and rats! I didn't win again!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats, mhlee! I'm SO jealous.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## mano (Oct 19, 2011)

very nice offer and congrats to the winner


----------



## Darkhoek (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks to Dave and congrats to the winner. Pics of shiny edges please 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice, thanks Dave


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats! And thank you Dave!


----------



## mhlee (Oct 19, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Random.org picked *mhlee* as our winner here. Congrats Michael, looks like you'll be playing with a new stone soon.



Whoa!!!!! :eek2: 

First of all, thanks to Dave for this!!! 

Second of all, I'm not a very experienced sharpener so I don't know how my knives or my pics will turn out. But, I am certainly looking forward to giving this stone a try.

However, I certainly don't have quite the collection of knives as many of you knuts do, and certainly won't be using this stone very often. :notworthy: 

So, keeping in the spirit of this giveaway, I'd like to share this stone with other members. 

I'll be the "stone keeper" - I'll be happy to care for it, flatten it, etc. I'll even try and craft a safe keeping box or container for it so it can be safely transported/mailed to the members. 

I happen to live in Southern California. So I can either send it out individuals, or to a store, e.g. JKI (assuming Jon is willing), for periods of time. 

All I ask is that each member be willing to pay for shipping to and from here and take good care of the stone. Or if you happen to be passing through the LA area, I can just hand it off to you and you can get it back to me however is convenient. Then, you can show us your pictures!!

I'll discuss with Dave what's the best way to do this and go from there. 

Thanks again Dave. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 19, 2011)

Michael, I think it's great that you're willing to share the stone and let others experience it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 19, 2011)

Great idea, Michael! Very much in the spirit of the giveaway!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess I'll have to drop by sometime.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 19, 2011)

What a guy, both of you.


----------

